# Inspection service warning



## Swiffyc (Jan 7, 2017)

I've got a warning of inspection needed in 7 days. On the MMI it says 7,100 miles or 7 days. The oil one is 8,100 miles or 491 days! I last had service done in Nov 2019, and am on flexible 19,000 mile service, as most driving long distance, or was until covid arrived. I have only done 11,000 miles since The last service, so one isn't due. Is there a way to delete this message? MOT is due soon so assume the garage can plug something in and reset. Cars at 67,000 miles.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Mine was alarming for around 10 months.Local indy reset it when oil was changed.You can reset it with an OBD device.When my cars get old they just get an MOT and Oil Change.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's only a computer programme that measures time, distances traveled & number of cold starts, so computer thinks it's time for service.
As stated it can be reset to variable service regime with VCDS or similar.
Not sure whether the MK3 can be reset manually using the DIS, if so, normally can only be reset to annual service regime.
Hoggy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

oil change and inspection are 2 different things and rarely pop-up together, however if the car is out of warranty, skipping the inspection is not a problem


----------



## Swiffyc (Jan 7, 2017)

Cheers all. Will get it reset next week when get MOT done. Think I know what happened was this time last year had brake fluid done and fella obviously set the time for one year, but mine based on miles..which are correct. Just nowhere to drive to this year, so mileage way down..


----------



## Swiffyc (Jan 7, 2017)

Sorry team taken car in today for MOT and brake fluid change. Would the fact it needed brake fluid change activate the Inspection service light, cos the guy at the garage says it wouldn't so he can't reset it.. spoken to few dealerships and all say they can't reset it, only the garage that last did service, even though they can all see it's got FSH from Audi. They are infuriating. Can't get to that audi garage as it's 120 miles away and lockdown prevents that..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Brake fluids id nothing to do with it, that's on a separate 3 year cycle.

Inspection and oil change are completely different things. Just because you had the oil changed it doesn't negate what's needed on the inspection. They were split so the two things are independent.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Take it to a VAG indy or any willing local TTF member with VCDS & I'm sure it can be reset.
Hoggy.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I had mine re-set at VAG indy


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I had my car serviced at 2 years old last February. I was told that when the car is 3 ie this February I would get a message saying inspection service due. Further that I did not need another service just the brake fluid changing at 3 years old. A couple of days ago the message appeared saying inspection etc due in 29 days, as predicted.

HTH


----------

